

Silver Bullet -- Time Travelling Debugger [Google Tech Talk] - Tarks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpfmKIxusZY
Though I think using the term "Silver Bullet" is a bit cheeky, I'll admit I'm curious, this seems like a pretty impressive leap forward.
======
Tarks
Though I think using the term "Silver Bullet" is a bit cheeky, I'll admit I'm
curious, this seems like a pretty impressive leap forward.

